# Dallas Ft. Worth superbowl parade....ugh



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

since all the ice and snow this past week in the DFW area......

Greyhound spokeswoman Bonnie Bastian says the weather snarled travel through Texas, Oklahoma and parts of Arkansas and Tennessee.

By late Friday morning, 23-year-old Katrina Smith had been waiting in the Kansas City terminal for more than 30 hours.

watch this video...you'll think a 30 hour travel delay is an understatement,
as the Dallas Ft Worth superbowl parade is large enough to cause some travel concernes.

This is how we plow down south Y'all
:laughing:


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

DALLAS -- Airlines canceled hundreds of flights into and out of Dallas today because of ice and snow, disrupting travel just two days before the Super Bowl at Cowboys Stadium.

Up to 4 inches of snow accumulated in the region overnight.

More than 100 flights were canceled or delayed at Dallas-Fort Worth Airport, The Dallas Morning News reported.

American Airlines, whose main hub is at Dallas-Fort Worth, canceled more than 600 flights today, airline spokesman Ed Martelle told AOL News.

"We've been running about a half schedule this morning," Martelle said. "Within an hour or two we will be ramping up to get back to normal."

Southwest Airlines said it canceled 60 flights into Dallas.

North Texas is struggling back from the worst storm to hit the area in 15 years. On Thursday, there was a feeling that the worst was over.



When the storm hit Monday, it bought freezing temperatures and covered streets with ice. The storm's impact caused the closing of hundreds of schools and businesses, "organized blackouts" and thousands of flight cancellations. Several local pre-Super Bowl activities were canceled, relocated or rescheduled.

Scheduled events such as school visits by NFL athletes were canceled earlier this week because schools were closed, Fay said, but the nearly one dozen major events sanctioned by the NFL and the Host Committee will go on as planned this weekend.

It didn't look so promising Wednesday.

Texans had eight hours of rolling electrical blackouts when the Electric Reliability Council of Texas instructed utilities to begin rotating outages to compensate for breakdowns at power plants caused by the extreme weather. They suspended the blackouts after eight hours but warned that they could be imposed again if necessary


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

more to come.?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Geez they have like 6 escort cars what a waste of money and people were still passing.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

they weren't even getting any snow up hahaha bye bye cutting edges


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

backside of the parade...


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

qualitycut;1229556 said:


> Geez they have like 6 escort cars what a waste of money and people were still passing.


No kidding! I understand the number of plows but the number of support vehicles doing nothing but flashing their lights was ridiculous. I counted 9 in that video.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks to me like the plows just exposed all the ice. Waste of time if you ask me.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

back in big D....

Winter storm blog: 'It has entered the State of Texas' 
Chief Meteorologist says the storm now over the Texas Panhandle will bring as much as 6 inches of snow to North Texas tomorrow.

As the arctic front nears North Texas, showers will first appear at about 10 p.m. and into midnight, said WFAA meteorologist Greg Fields. The rain will then transition into sleet and snow early in the morning hours.

At 5 a.m., that freezing rain will be moving into the D-FW area just in time for the morning rush hour.

There will be light accumulations of ice south of Denton, McKinney and Bridgeport.

Delkus said the icy precipitation will shift to all snow by 9 a.m., and snow will continue falling across North Texas through noon, with snow showers and flurries possible through Wednesday afternoon.

The immediate Dallas-Fort Worth area is looking at 2 to 4 inches of accumulation, with lighter amounts to the south and higher totals — up to 6 inches — to the north, the Channel 8 forecaster said.

The high temperature on Wednesday will be 30 degrees at 6 a.m., and the mercury will be falling steadily through the rest of the day. By 5 p.m., the temperature will be around 20, with wind chill readings in the single digits, Delkus said.

The low Wednesday night will be 13 degrees, and the thermometer won't get above freezing on Thursday.


----------

